# Dorico input method



## goodgrief! (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm a long time Notion user and very familiar with the workflow. Inputting notes is very easy - I use my left hand for duration and then play the notes with my right hand. Have tried now Dorico [mainly for layout reasons] but the main input method is using right hand for duration [on numeric pad], which I find inhibits my workflow. Is there any other way to map duration in Dorico so that I can revert to using my left hand for duration?
Thanks


----------



## Bollen (Nov 23, 2021)

goodgrief! said:


> I'm a long time Notion user and very familiar with the workflow. Inputting notes is very easy - I use my left hand for duration and then play the notes with my right hand. Have tried now Dorico [mainly for layout reasons] but the main input method is using right hand for duration [on numeric pad], which I find inhibits my workflow. Is there any other way to map duration in Dorico so that I can revert to using my left hand for duration?
> Thanks


Yes, under preferences > key commands.


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 23, 2021)

goodgrief! said:


> using right hand for duration [on numeric pad],


you can also use your left hand to input note duration using the regular part of the keyboard (not the num pad), without remapping anything at all - it's the default, too.


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 23, 2021)

I don’t use Notion, but maybe Pitch Before Duration is what you’re looking for. I switched from Finale and this helped me a lot.


----------



## goodgrief! (Nov 24, 2021)

OK - thank you all very much!


----------

